# Losing Raccoons



## mdhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

How far would a raccoon take a leg trap if it pulled the stake out ? Also would it go uphill or downhill i trap or a hillside ?


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

they'll keep going until the trap gets hung up on something. probably won't get hung up on anything good enough to keep them stopped though. initially they will most likely go down hill following the path of least resistance. good luck on getting your trap(s) back, i lost two today due to a weak J-hook.


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

I have had them take the trap and stake up and in to a hole in a dead tree . They are a tough animal .


----------



## mdhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

hudson hunter said:


> I have had them take the trap and stake up and in to a hole in a dead tree . They are a tough animal .


ok thanks...i will give it a try if not oh well they arent expensive


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

make sure you stake them dang good, and cross stakes are a great way to put an end to this


----------

